# CPC with 9 years of medical billing experience



## bmore (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello

I'm looking for a coding job around the Baltimore, MD - York, PA area. Willing to travel. I have 9 years of medical billing experience with complete exposure to ICD-9 and CPT codes. I haave in depth knowledge of E&M codes, Pediatric, Nephrology and Colorectal diagnoses and procedures.

Please email or call me with coding job offers.

Sincerely

Amandeep Saluja, CPC
443-739-8029
amansaluja3@gmail.com



*RESUME:*

CAREER OBJECTIVE
	Want to work with the spirit of teamwork.
	Always want to give best performance. 
	Maintain high standard at work by sincerity and hard work.

HIGHLIGHTS OF QUALIFICATION

Experience of more than 9 years and in-depth knowledge of medical insurance claims procedures and documents for Colorectal, Nephrology, Internal Medicine and Pediatric billing and procedures. Also have detailed knowledge of the following medical billing software: Medical Mastermind, Visionary Health System and Med Office. Very good knowledge of customer service skills and medical terminology, exceptionally good communication skills both verbally and written and detailed knowledge of the computer skills like Microsoft Word and Microsoft Excel. 

ASSETS
Self-motivated, self-learner, positive thinker, team spirit, dedicated, good communication skills, inter-personal skills and organizing abilities, flexibility in timing and honesty towards work.


EDUCATION & TRAINING

	Certified Public Coder (CPC) – as of Dec 23, 2010 with in depth training through American Coding Centers, Baltimore, MD.
	
	Bachelors in Commerce with Major in Accounting and Management-  Christ Church College, Kanpur, India. Period: Aug 1997 – Aug 2000.
Year 1 and 2:
Subjects: Advanced Accounting, Commercial Law, Business Management, and Economics.
Year 3:
Subjects: Income Tax Law and Accounts, Company Accounts, Banking Law and Practice, Financial Management, Business Mathematics, Sales Management.

	Medical Billing Professional at ClaimTek Systems Inc.
	Understanding HIPAA at Medical Billing Course, LLC
	Medical Billing Honors Graduate at Medical Billing Course, LLC
	Introduction to Medical Terminology

WORK EXPERIENCE

	Medical Billing Coordinator, Greater Baltimore Colorectal Surgeon

         Period		 	  :   July 2011 to Present
         Designation                          :  Medical Billing & Coding Coordinator

  Job Responsibilities:
	Entering the insurance billing, checking eligibility and submitting claims with insurance companies.
	Follow up accounts receivables with insurance companies as well as patients.
	Posting payments, sending monthly statements to the patients and do soft collections.
	Creating and evaluating management reports.

	Medical Biller , Reliable Billing Service LLC
Period			: Aug 2010 – Present
	Own a Medical Billing Company and do medical billing for a couple of medical practices.

	Medical Biller,  Saluja Medical Associates, Baltimore MD 

         Period		 	  :   July 2002 to June 2009 (07 Years)
         Designation                          :  Medical Biller

  Job Responsibilities:
	Supervising the billing for 3 medical offices, including the billing from Nursing Homes and Hospitals.
	Entering the insurance billing, checking eligibility and submitting claims with insurance companies.
	Follow up accounts receivables with insurance companies as well as patients.
	Posting payments, sending monthly statements to the patients and do soft collections.
	Creating and evaluating management reports.


----------

